# Turbo Extras?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

I will be purchasing a SR20DET BlueBird in a few months to put in my 1997 Sentra. I will be swapping the GA16. The SR engine comes with the trans, turbu, and ecu. What other items will i need when installing the engine. Will i need a new exhaust and intake. And what gauges should i purchase. And is there anything else i will need to make the entire swap complete? Thanks for your help. I hope this hasnt been asked before i search all the threads and didnt see a question like this.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

First aftermarket thing you should buy is a turbo timer. SAVE THE TURBO!!! It's kind of a no brainer, but I thought I'd mention it anyways. You should definently be finding a muffler shop that you trust during the initial swap process, because you will definently need new exhaust if you don't have it already. Gotta let that turbo breathe. One thing that you should upgrade in the beginning is your fuel pump. The 1.6l fuel pump will work, but its wise to do that. It's only like $120, just like the turbo timer would be. One of your first gauges that you should buy is a boost gauge. It's always nice to know how much boost your running. Also don't buy the largest intercooler on the market if you don't use the one that comes with the motor, if it does come with the motor. There is a point where your air could lose its "push" or whatever and could be less efficient if you buy some huge intercooler. Bigger is not always better. And you will also need tons and tons of PATIENCE. Even if your not performing the swap yourself, it still takes alot of shops a good amount of time to get everything working proper. So work on your counting to ten to calm down when frustrated.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

FYI, a 300zxTT fuel pump fits in a B14 with minor modifications.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

you'll need a new transmission. Bluebird's are AWD transmissions.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

You need tranny,drive shaft,radiator,motor mount,passenger drive shaft braket,heater hose,trothle body,maf get all those parts first from a 200 SX SER because you won't be able to swap the DET into your car. keep in mind that you will have to modify the cross member and the engine bay to fit the motor mount.


----------

